# Former soldiers from CFB Shilo get 18 months for child pornography



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jan 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2008/01/24/soldier-charged.html

Last Updated: Thursday, January 24, 2008 | 6:12 PM CT 
The Canadian Press 



A Canadian soldier scheduled to start a tour of duty in Afghanistan in February is staying behind to answer to a child pornography charge.

RCMP have charged a 26-year-old with one count of possessing, accessing and making child pornography available on the internet.

The Internet Child Exploitation Unit started the investigation in December, and officers made the arrest Jan.17 after executing a search warrant at the man's home, said RCMP Sgt. Line Karpish.

"We have seized computer and computer-related equipment during the execution of the search warrant," Karpish said.

"We still need to go through the computer in great detail to establish exactly what is in the computer, and perhaps down the road the possibility exists that other charges may be laid."

A military spokeswoman confirmed the man is a corporal with the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry at Canadian Forces Base Shilo, just east of Brandon, Man.

He was supposed to go overseas in the next troop rotation.

The case is not related to an international child-pornography investigation that resulted in several Canadian arrests earlier this month, Karpish said.


http://www.canada.com/globaltv/winnipeg/story.html?id=cde7ad8e-a9a3-416f-b046-3c03198eb0a7&k=82513

Soldier faces child porn charges
  
Global TV 


Thursday, January 24, 2008


A Shilo-based soldier who was about to be deployed to Afghanistan has been charged with possessing child pornography.

The RCMP child-exploitation unit arrested the 26-year-old soldier last Thursday at Canadian Forces Base Shilo.

The base is about 200 kilometres west of Winnipeg.

The Mounties say they began investigating the soldier last month.

They say he was found with folders on his computer containing images of child pornography that were available to be viewed by others on the Internet.

Timothy Gallacher has been charged with possessing, accessing and making child pornography available on the Internet.

The military confirmed Gallacher is a member of the Second Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Shilo, and that he was to deploy to Afghanistan shortly.

Gallacher will make his first court appearance March 6 in Brandon. -- CanWest News Service




Now to be accurate he is not a Patrica but a member in a group that assists us in duties not performed by Infantry but still under the overall command of 2PPCLI.


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

Seen the clarification. He is not an infanteer, but rather is of another trade who simply happens to be posted currently to 2PPCLI.

If these allegations are proven to be true ... whatever the punishment is, will not be harsh enough. 

The "Bring Back the Death Penalty" thread is running somewhere else.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Seen the clarification. He is not an infanteer, but rather is of another trade who simply happens to be posted currently to 2PPCLI.



Yes I wish I could have been more articulate.


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Yes I wish I could have been more articulate.



Hell, yours worked for me. I got it -- and I'm in the midst on having an aneurysm.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

No matter if this cpl is convicted, this just once again emphasises that our children are being abused daily.  This is indeed sad.  Makes me want to run and hug my kids and tell them that I love them and that though there are indeed monsters in the world, they won't get past me.


----------



## Spartan (25 Jan 2008)

Disgusting. 
If the allegations prove true - can he be tried by Mil Justice as well for Two years of more just punishment?


----------



## armyvern (25 Jan 2008)

Spartan said:
			
		

> Disgusting.
> If the allegations prove true - can he be tried by Mil Justice as well for Two years of more just punishment?



No, not for the same offense.


----------



## Staff Weenie (25 Jan 2008)

I thought something was up when an original news story about busting a ring of pervs mentioned NIS was involved....

They showed how they found some of these guys on CBC - and what bothers me the most is how prevalent this stuff is on the internet - the newsgroups are full of it.

A study using MRI & CT released a month ago or so showed that their brains are wired differently - I wonder if that means there can never be a cure or treatment - therefore we need to lock them up forever.

If it weren't that the Liberals & NDP would scream loud forever, I'd suggest that the name and residence of every convicted child molester be placed on a public access web site.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jan 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that the name and residence of every convicted child molester be placed on a public access web site.



Trust me....... it would have to be a very large site.
 :sniper:


----------



## FascistLibertarian (27 Jan 2008)

> A study using MRI & CT released a month ago or so showed that their brains are wired differently - I wonder if that means there can never be a cure or treatment - therefore we need to lock them up forever.



Castration would, I think, be a cheap and effective method, and a bigger deterrent than a few years in jail.
And Im sure there are tons of people who have brains wired differently who dont look at child porn.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2008)

Okay, locked - as I can see 3 pages of "let's kill the son of a bitch" will follow.

As loath as I am to stand-up for a kidde-porn type, remember that due process is still present in this country (unless you count the Human Rights Commissions).

If anyone has anything substantial to add, inform a mod and they can make it happen.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Jan 2008)

http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5jh2nSa0kYtP_-cq4i-y7i5H3uj4g

Second soldier on Manitoba military base arrested on child porn charges
11 hours ago

C.F.B. SHILO, Manitoba - Another soldier from Canadian Forces Base Shilo in western Manitoba is facing child pornography charges.

RCMP say Master Cpl. John Arthur Bradley, 51, faces charges of distributing child pornography, possessing child porn and accessing child porn.

Bradley was arrested two weeks ago, on the same day the Mounties arrested another soldier on the base, twenty-six-year-old Cpl. Timothy Gallacher.

RCMP spokeswoman, Sgt. Line Karpish, says the two incidents are not related and there is no ongoing investigation at the base.

She says the arrests were made on the same day partly because it made logistical sense for the arresting officers, who came from as far away as Winnipeg.

In both cases, material was seized from the soldiers' homes.




Lets hope that's the end of that.  This is posted for information not a "lets go get'em" post so feel free to lock now.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2008)

Done.

If anyone has further which is worthwhile to add, feel free to contact a mod.

Usual caveats apply.

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## old medic (29 Nov 2008)

http://calsun.canoe.ca/News/National/2008/11/29/7578881.html

Sat, November 29, 2008
Former soldiers from CFB Shilo get 18 months for child pornography

By THE CANADIAN PRESS



> BRANDON, Man. — Two former Manitoba soldiers have been sentenced to 18 months in jail for child pornography.
> 
> John Arthur Bradley, 52, and Timothy Gallacher, 26, were arrested last January following separate investigations into their online activities, said Crown lawyer Jim Ross.
> 
> ...



I have merged and unlocked both previous threads on this subject. 
Please keep it on track, or it will be locked up again.


----------



## Steel Badger (30 Nov 2008)

I have had the displeasure of supervising the incarceration of this exact pathetic excuse for carbon based life forms. As Bruce can attest; a whole range full of these predators puts a real trip on your heid. I have a great deal of difficulty controlling my temper while working a P.C. range. They are hardly ever big strapping "normal" humans; rather they are really sub standard specimens that make my blood bolis just knowing they exist and that I have to safeguard them from harm..... Makes me really want to practice some retro-phrenology!

To hear the excuses and pleading on their behalf coming from lawyers and social workers is sickening! Some of THEM need RP as well~!


SB


----------



## armyvern (5 Dec 2008)

...

John Bradley!! Name from my past ...

...

OMG - I'm glad my dad's dead and not around to hear this --- it would have killed him.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Dec 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> John Bradley!! Name from my past ...



Christ! you too.  We were both in 1 MP PL together in Calgary until he re-muster.  I even bumped into him on the boardwalk at KAF last Year.  

He is the second guy I have worked with to go down for this.  I never had any clue they were in to this.  I'm both saddened and disgusted.


----------

